# ArchieDigital.com (Archie Comics)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Got this in my e-mail and thought I'd share:



> [size=10pt]SPECIAL ARCHIE COMIC-CON ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> Archie Comics is pleased to announce...
> ARCHIE DIGITAL COMIC STORE!
> ...


I signed up. 50 bucks a year is not a bad deal, especially when you get physical copies of the hottest Archie storyline, well, ever - the Archie Marries Veronica six-issue series. That's only if you go for the full year though. Monthly ($9.95) is a rip-off anyway.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh I loved Archie comics! I used to make mom buy me one every time she went to the grocery store. Oh, memories.
And Archie and Veronica got married?! Seriously? Poor Betty.


----------



## bay575 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello anybody!

so i've been all over the net trying to find out if anyone has used the Archie Library.  this thread was one of the few things google came up with.  

any feed back?  seems like a good deal, i just want to know if they still update and do they remove the comics after some time or does the library just grow and grow?

oh also how is the reading app, does it work well?

thanks


----------

